# A Great Tornado Arkansas 2011



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a short clip from our hunt this morning.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet video! How'd you guys up doing on the entire hunt?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice......about time someone posts up a video w/o the blaring background video.That's the way it's supposed to be.

Thanks for being a sponsor here. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I wish i could do that. That has to be a blast.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Sweet video! How'd you guys up doing on the entire hunt?


we shot 58 there was a strong flight in the morning but we had some heavy afternoon snowfall that shut the birds down.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

58 in 1 day???? WOW I couldn't imagine


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

There's nothing like looking straight up out of the blind and watching incoming snows at different heights racing to get down first. It's not only mesmerizing but it gives my trigger finger a hard-on :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I went 1 time, we didn't have that many birds left to hunt, but it was amazing. I just cannot imagine what it is like to watch multiple flocks like that. Someday I will ge to do the whole big hunt, but it's just not do-able now. Can't afford a Guided hunt, and we don't get Snows here


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I went 1 time, we didn't have that many birds left to hunt, but it was amazing. I just cannot imagine what it is like to watch multiple flocks like that. Someday I will ge to do the whole big hunt, but it's just not do-able now. Can't afford a Guided hunt, and we don't get Snows here


Ten dollars a week in a jar.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Very Nice Mat, We'll see ya in 3 weeks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

NC- I hear ya there, but I can't find anyone else that could/would go. It would be a really long ride alone.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Kelly Hannan said:


> NC- I hear ya there, but I can't find anyone else that could/would go. It would be a really long ride alone.


Worth every minute. I leave the 14th for Arkansas. 12 hours solo nonstop. Hunt them all the way to the ND border then 25 hours back home.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Good Luck


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

NC Ducker said:


> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> > NC- I hear ya there, but I can't find anyone else that could/would go. It would be a really long ride alone.
> ...


Why not friendly ND?


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Guides fees.


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Mat, 
Not sure but I think I saw that snow with no black tips in there. I'm after him this year :sniper: Make a good companion for my blue.


----------

